# Question on my Annual Training Plan



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm setting up my Annual Training Plan. Which base period, 1 2 or 3 should be the longest? Should they be equal in length? (3-4 weeks)


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

What? Are you trying to peak three times?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> What? Are you trying to peak three times?


He's going by the Bible, which has three base periods, I believe. 

They should be equal in length.


----------



## marquinhos (Nov 22, 2007)

My coach has me doing 2x4 week cycles of Base 2 (and 1x4weeks of Base 1 and 3).
With that said, I think this is almost exclusively a matter of personal goals, strengths and weaknesses. The most typical think to do is 4 weeks of each of Base 1, 2, 3.

Best, 
Marcos


----------



## jroy (Jul 26, 2011)

marquinhos said:


> With that said, I think this is almost exclusively a matter of personal goals, strengths and weaknesses. The most typical think to do is 4 weeks of each of Base 1, 2, 3.


if you are basing it off friel then it depends on personal weaknesses as marquinhos said. 
I just do a month of each with the last week being slightly easier. But that might be different if you wanted to peak for some time in the spring


----------

